# Duck Dryer by Magee Retriever Products



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Purchased this a few weeks ago. Great service & quick delivery.

Best duck dryer I've used. 
Folds nearly flat making it easy to store.
Light and strong
No separate parts or pieces to drop or lose even has a Velcro strap that remains attached. 
No sharp edges.
Perfect fit & finish. 
Very stable, holds 24 birds. 

Highly recommend it.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

Lou makes some high quality products.


----------



## cchristopher (Jun 21, 2005)

Best dryer I have ever used folds up really nice. All my products I get from Magee retriever products are top notch . This dryer is well worth the price. I really wish some one would let go of the patent for the kick winger and let Magee products take it over. It would be really awesome to have a nice lighter weight kick winger for fliers and bird boys who just can't make the longer throws.


----------

